# SW Montana Get Together



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

How about MT expats? I'd love to come up, not sure I could swing this round, but it sounds great.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Well he'll yeah. No need to be a montanan. Just thinking locality. Any one is invited. Even coloradans. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

How about wannabees? Former Oregonian that loves montana. Not sure if it's the wildlife, mountains, rivers, or the speed limit lol. Probably a bit of all.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I was raised in Ore'gon my self. You and all otters with in reach are welcome. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds great if the date is right. throw out some dates and see what the interest is.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Would totally be down if I could make the long trip up that way right now, think it's a cool idea you've got there Elkhaven.


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I like it! Unfortunately I'll be working nights on 7 tens until the first week of May. Would like to meet some good buzzards though. Great idea.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

We're in. A long winter of sitting in gyms watching 8th graders play basketball ends first weekend of April. How about the Big Hole. I've been wanting to get down there. Been thinking about the Deerborn too.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

I may live in Colorado, but i'm Montana born and raised!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

BAMBAM said:


> Sounds great if the date is right. throw out some dates and see what the interest is.


How about April 9 and 10?



LSB said:


> We're in. A long winter of sitting in gyms watching 8th graders play basketball ends first weekend of April. How about the Big Hole. I've been wanting to get down there. Been thinking about the Deerborn too.


 Camp at Melrose, float divided to Melrose on the 9th and/or Melrose to Browns or Glenn on the 10th depending on time. This could open it up to folks that couldn't get there early on saturday, to put in at Maiden Rock later and meet up as well as have a longer/shorter option on sunday.

If The Big Hole doesn't work for most my other idea was the Yellowstone from Mayors to Sheep Mountain. Camp at Sheep, could float on to Springdale on Sunday. This option also has a similar half day put in option at 89 Bridge on Saturday for those with time constraints.

Brian


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Lebowski said:


> I may live in Colorado, but i'm Montana born and raised!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I don't know where I fit into the equation (though I know exactly where I belong). I was born in Colorado, raised in Oregon and have now spent the second half of my life here in Montana. I guess I'm a Coloregantanan!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

Wish I lived closer to The Treasure State.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Man, sounds like a good time, I've been wanting to meet more MT river people. April is a no-go for me, though  If you opt to do another one, I'm interested!


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome idea! Bummer, I am booked that weekend. If dates change, count me in!

Bob


----------



## BAMBAM (Nov 15, 2013)

9th & 10th looks good to me Big Hole Melrose area. Anybody else going?


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Might just be the three of us this go round..... Hopefully some others will buck up between now and then. P

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

I might be up for this one, too. Currently in northeast Wyoming a long way from floatable moving water. Need more details. Are you guys camping at the Salmonfly river access site? Are you camping Friday night or meeting there Saturday morning? 

I haven't been on the Bighole, but it has been on my list for awhile. I'm thinking of bringing my Hyside Mini-me and rowing it solo.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

*Northeast Wyoming - Where?*

I too am stuck in Northeast Wyoming! Pine Haven/Moorcroft to be exact.

The plan would be to camp at Salmon fly, not particularly to boat camp, just car camp - for me anyways. I'll have my two boys but not the wife, she has to work. I'm not sure when I'd show up, morning of, or night before, that would probably have a lot to do with weather. I will be back in Belgrade by then so it's just less than two hours to divide for me (easy morning drive). I may tandem my camper and raft but I need to add the hitch to the camper and wire it first, which I may not have time for. 

I'm totally flexible on this get together, location/floats whatever. I just thought that this was the simplest option to organize, so if it ends up just being 3 or 4 of us we can fine tune the plan if we want. 

Let me know.


edit - your boat would do just fine.



Domar Dave said:


> I might be up for this one, too. Currently in northeast Wyoming a long way from floatable moving water. Need more details. Are you guys camping at the Salmonfly river access site? Are you camping Friday night or meeting there Saturday morning?
> 
> I haven't been on the Bighole, but it has been on my list for awhile. I'm thinking of bringing my Hyside Mini-me and rowing it solo.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I have commitment issues this time of year. Lots going on. So I may join you guys, just not sure yet. 


Jim


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Sembob said:


> I have commitment issues this time of year. Lots going on. So I may join you guys, just not sure yet.
> 
> 
> Jim


What ever Jim, you've got my koozy, you have to come 

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

*Fatastic!*

Great idea ElkHaven! I'd be all over it but due to rotator cuff surgery in January I'm out till June, if I'm lucky. But if any future trips come up keep us posted. 

I wish you folks a great time on your April put in! 
-


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

So Yellowstone???


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

elkhaven said:


> I too am stuck in Northeast Wyoming! Pine Haven/Moorcroft to be exact.
> 
> My wife is working for NPS at Devils Tower. But we couldn't find much for housing in the area. We got a place up in the hills west of Sundance. Not much for elk hunting around here, but all the venison we can eat, anyway. I am one of the few guys in the county with a garage full of whitewater gear. My boating friends are mostly Colorado/Arizona folks. We usually head down for spring run-off day tripping late May to early June. Then we go on one or two multi-day permit trips somewhere each year, depending on who draws what. I have been wanting to find out more info on what's to float in Montana. Especially day trip section floats.
> 
> It's over 500 miles one way for me to get to Melrose, Montana. So I am really going to be watching the weather, too. May not be worth it if there's another spring blizzard going on.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

evL_MT said:


> Great idea ElkHaven! I'd be all over it but due to rotator cuff surgery in January I'm out till June, if I'm lucky. But if any future trips come up keep us posted.
> 
> I wish you folks a great time on your April put in!
> -


You only need one shoulder to do 12 oz curls! I'm sure we can find you a ride down the river if you want to come anyways. There is little likelihood of a swim on this stretch.



spider said:


> So Yellowstone???


 What you want to drive farther? I don't care where we go, but LSB got the ball rolling and it's fine with me. It's my favorite river and just over the hill for you.



Domar Dave said:


> It's over 500 miles one way for me to get to Melrose, Montana. So I am really going to be watching the weather, too. May not be worth it if there's another spring blizzard going on.


 I'll PM you about venison ally, AKA NE WY. Just so you know, this isn't a white water float, can be great fishing and is great scenery. The only slightly technical question is just up river from our proposed put in, but it's way too low to float now. Need to hit it with closer to a 1000 cfs., maybe more. I don't want you to drive 500 miles and not get your drysuit wet!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got back from Spokane weekend. Is this trip a go. Everybody seems to be waffling a little. Weather might suck. I need to check one more commitment this afternoon to see if I'm really clear for the 9th. Otherwise a week or so later could work better. Would also just be me and 2 boys. Probably roll in Saturday morning.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not waffling. Just stating that I'm flexible on location if need be. I'll be there the 9th and 10th for sure, if all goes well I may get down there the evening of the 8th. I'll be leaving by 4 or 5 on sunday at the latest.


----------



## MontanaBBQ (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm interested. Lived in MT since '94, Bozeman since '16... Been hoping to cross paths with Mr. Elkhaven. 

Our family bought our first raft last year to accomodate two little kids. Prior to that, the wife and I did a number of trips in our Mad River canoe. 

Me (no family this time) and my boat look to be available that weekend, so please keep me posted.

Thanks,
Doug Burleson


----------



## swiss (Apr 5, 2014)

I would love to join. Unfortunately I'm working out of town that weekend. If there are any other SW MT get togethers, I'm all ears!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

MontanaBBQ said:


> I'm interested. Lived in MT since '94, Bozeman since '16... Been hoping to cross paths with Mr. Elkhaven.
> 
> Our family bought our first raft last year to accomodate two little kids. Prior to that, the wife and I did a number of trips in our Mad River canoe.
> 
> ...


I look forward to meeting you, but I don't think I'm a Mr. maybe a _"mister, what are your doing here"_.... but not a Mr. 

Your avatar looks like a Smith pic... no?

I'll keep you posted. Have a great evening!

Brian


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm down. April 9-10? Big hole.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

spider said:


> I'm down. April 9-10? Big hole.


Wooooo hoooo. Bring the Gui'tar please!

and yes We'll all meet in the Big Hole.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

My guitar and my 4 year old.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

For those not familiar with the location, Salmon Fly Fishing access is a small campground just barely outside of Melrose. We typically walk to the bar when camped there.... Any ways it's right on the river and near town, not that Melrose has anything but bars and flyshops... there's probably a post office but who needs that?


There is room for fairly large RV's but no hookups. While it's small, there is plenty of room for a group of roughians, especially this time of year. I've personally woken up there many May mornings on the Salmon Fly trail. It's a great place.


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

Roughians (aka ruffians) in RV's? Well, maybe I could bring my travel trailer and not be totally ridiculed by the gnarly Montana boat dudes. Considering early April at this latitude is still pretty much winter and all. Thanks for the info.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Ruff, rough - I guess I should have caught that one... oh well. I'm thinking about bringing my camper, mostly due to the boys and it still essentially being winter, as you mentioned. But I have to do some work if I'm going to bring it and I don't know if I'll have time. Anyways, there is room for them if need be.... and ruffians do get old, and soft. I've seen it happen to my friends!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

OK psyched to float! 
so meet Sat morning? Where
Car camp at Melrose Sat night. 
Eat at camp walk to bar? sweet! 
Float on down Sun. 
off around 4-5ish.
What gear do I need, groover, kitchen etc?


----------



## MontanaBBQ (Mar 4, 2015)

elkhaven said:


> I look forward to meeting you, but I don't think I'm a Mr. maybe a _"mister, what are your doing here"_.... but not a Mr.
> 
> Your avatar looks like a Smith pic... no?
> 
> ...


Sorry about the Mr. thing, mister. :roll eyes:

Yes, the avatar is from a past Smith trip, one of the years when we were lucky enough to get a permit. Of course our luck has run dry since we bought the raft. Go figure.

I talked to a buddy in Missoula about joining the party so I can have someone else in my boat. I gather there will be some kiddos there - too bad my 6yr old son can't make it on April 9. Next time…

We're close to four corners, near Monforton School. Give me a heads up if you need a hand prepping your rigs before hand. I might be of some assistance. I've done a little hitching, wiring, etc.

Doug


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I have bad news, for me... I hope you all go on with out me but my employer has just changed my schedule and given me my choice of staying here in Moorcroft for another 2 weeks or going to Southern Utah for 10 days. Either option will likely keep me out of the trip I've pushed so hard on others. 

I feel horrible about the whole deal and want you all to know this is not how I operate and it's totally out of my control. I also would like everyone to carry on, this idea was to get people together and I sincerely want to be a part of it and am very pissed off at the company, but there's no reason not to continue on.

There is a slight possibility that I won't have to head down to Utah until the 10th, if that happens I'd come by and camp the night of the 9th and maybe jump in someone's boat for the Saturday float? But I'd be heading out in the morning and wouldn't be able to bring mine along, nor will I be bringing my boys. . 

Again, my sincere apologies!!!!! I really thought my schedule was rock solid for that weekend. Leave it to Murphy...


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

LSB said:


> OK psyched to float!
> so meet Sat morning? Where
> Car camp at Melrose Sat night.
> Eat at camp walk to bar? sweet!
> ...


 
Please see my post below about my attendance. :x Moving on for the rest of you, no you don't need a groover there are vault toilets and I would have been bringing my kitchen which would probably have sufficed for all so some one should....

Edit oh meet? I was thinking meet at divide. I would likely have payed for my shuttle but it's not a horrible one to run on your own. Same with the sunday float. When it's just me and my kids I buy shuttles, when it's the whole family plus we usually run them and pay for one so that everyone is at the takeout.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I guess I should address rescheduling. I'm fine with that as I would love to attend, but at this point I don't want to do this again and I really don't know my schedule. Plus lots of folks have been rearranging/tweaking their schedules to fit the 9th and 10th and I don't want to screw everybody up. All I know is that I can't be there for the weekend scheduled and I might be able to make either of the next two weekends, beyond that it's all a crap shoot for me.

Again, I'm so sorry for the hassle to everyone!!!


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

elkhaven said:


> I guess I should address rescheduling. I'm fine with that as I would love to attend, but at this point I don't want to do this again and I really don't know my schedule. Plus lots of folks have been rearranging/tweaking their schedules to fit the 9th and 10th and I don't want to screw everybody up. All I know is that I can't be there for the weekend scheduled and I might be able to make either of the next two weekends, beyond that it's all a crap shoot for me.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry for the hassle to everyone!!!


Wait a minute , I have been lightly following this. You picked the date and rallied the troops now you won't be there. Did I read this correct? So either the wife busted ya and you have a essential oils party to attend or you found out greenwall was heading to MT to your float


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Funny, I feel like shit about it. Thanks for highlighting my failures. I'd love to meet GreenWall and the wife new all about it.. I don't lie, I have to go to Utah to baby sit a well. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

elkhaven said:


> Funny, I feel like shit about it. Thanks for highlighting my failures. I'd love to meet GreenWall and the wife new all about it.. I don't lie, I have to go to Utah to baby sit a well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Just poking at ya, it was a cool thing I was thinking of going actually but orvis rendevous is that weekend and I hit that every year. There will be more opportunities.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

No big deal for me. That weekend was pushing my schedule a little anyway. We'll float local and look deeper into spring for a roadtrip. Anybody wanna go run the Gorge instead....


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

That's a bummer to hear about your situation Elk. I like the vibe of how we're all itching to get on the water. Well, like LSB said, "look deeper into spring". And as I mentioned previously I'm screwed till at least June but... We'll get something going. I am looking forward to being a spectator on the Loc for Memorial Day.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I live in Alberta but I have no job and not a lot of like minded paddling partners and I'm interested in possibly joining you all.

Because of no job I'm pretty flexible on dates.

I'm not familiar with this area... sounds like it's more of a float and the plan is day trips from a central location? So I'd just need my day frame for the river and car camping gear for camp? These last questions are obviously predicated on everyone being ok with a foreigner joining. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mattchu (May 29, 2015)

Just remember your rappelling gear to get over border wall.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I was glad to see the plan for rescheduling. That was not a good weekend for me. Besides, the bull wheels are still spinning. 


Jim


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Mattchu said:


> Just remember your rappelling gear to get over border wall.


i'm sure he knows about the wall. they're the ones building it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCyzdD0vYOw


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

CoBoater said:


> i'm sure he knows about the wall. they're the ones building it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCyzdD0vYOw


Awesome video. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm down with a reschedule. It's a short hop for me. Elk keep
Me posted.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Howdy all, I've been away for a bit and it certainly seems that folks want to reschedule.  I'm definitely out for this weekend and hope to be back with a some time at home by the 17th or 18th (middle of the week). I'm thinking that I'm 90% for the following weekend (23 and 24th). I'll know more on that next week but I have no idea what's in store for me beyond that. I should know about the 23-24 with a week or so notice and will follow up when I know more. Thanks for the interest in getting together and I look forward to making this plan WORK!!!

Until then, keep-um upright!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

We could always meet on the lochsa


----------



## how_rad (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, keen to get out this weekend as the rivers come up. Ran Yankee Jim last night at 4k, nice to see some flow in there. Contemplating driving to the Lochsa this evening. Is anyone in the area hitting the river this weekend?


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I plan on heading up to the lochsa next weekend. Would great to have a beer with some of you!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm on the road for the next two weeks. Wish I could be there! 

I'd still really like to make a get together happen, but I can't plan two days in advance at this point. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

elkhaven said:


> Camp at Melrose, float divided to Melrose on the 9th and/or Melrose to Browns or Glenn on the 10th depending on time. This could open it up to folks that couldn't get there early on saturday, to put in at Maiden Rock later and meet up as well as have a longer/shorter option on sunday.


I'm thinking about trying to do this on my way back from the yampa later this month. I'm off the yampa on Friday may 20th and probably couldn't get to Melrose until mid day on the Saturday, but could be set up for a float on Sunday.

Anyone interested in joining me?

If not, is there a taxi or shuttle service someone can recommend in the area?

And does anyone know if the hitching post would be open Sunday evening for dinner and drinks? I'd likely be camping in Melrose that night.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

cupido76 said:


> I'm thinking about trying to do this on my way back from the yampa later this month. I'm off the yampa on Friday may 20th and probably couldn't get to Melrose until mid day on the Saturday, but could be set up for a float on Sunday.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining me?
> 
> ...


I am hoping to be on the Smith that weekend, so I hope I can't be there. If that falls through and I'm not working I will be there. That is very likely to be during the salmon fly hatch. Everything will be open and it will be packed. The bad news is, some of the stretches are closed to out of state fishing on certain days. Make sure you look at the regs when you float (and fish). I believe your fine if your not fishing, but I'd ask to be sure. I'm almost certain that the divide to Melrose section is closed to out of state float fishing on Sundays. I'm not sure about the canyon stretch (Jerry Creek to Divide) but I think it's open all the time (not as popular of a fishing stretch).

Each fly shop has a shuttle service. I like the shop in Divide better then either in Melrose but it really doesn't matter which you use. The bar will be open, there's the one (hopefully 2, if the old timer is still kicking at the melrose bar) in Melrose, another in Dewey and 2 in Wise River. Plenty of burgers and beers in that 25 or so miles of river.

Have a great Yampa trip and enjoy Montana on your way through. Good Luck! 

Hopefully we can still make this get together happen, but I was trying to do it in mid April because there is always a lot more going on by May....then it's summer and people are swamped.... My schedule seems to be slowing down, maybe I can put something together in the next month or so.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

All the fly shops will provide shuttles. That should be no problem. I am sure finding a meal will be easy as well. 


Jim


----------

